# Roman ruins



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, good job! That looks really nice.

Thanks for showing us. 

What are you planning on doing with it?


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

> Wow, good job! That looks really nice.
> Thanks for showing us.
> What are you planning on doing with it?


Thanks guys!
Well, once it's finished then at some point I'll order the materials in to make the mold of it to make cast from. It's a little too long to fit in my kiln unfortunately, but I didn't want to make it smaller so I could.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks great, I saw your work in your profile :thumbsup:

Our son sculpts and whittles, he really enjoys it.
do yo whittle too?


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

That you! no, I don't whittle or carve, carving is a whole other thing in itself!
This Roman design was originally carved in stone, about 4 feet wide. Have to admire the ones who can carve stone like this, unlike clay you can't simply add more back on if you make a mistake or want to change something, once it's carved off the stone it's off for good!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Funny, he always makes a clay model of what he wants to carve,
and looks at that -- while carving. He made a bust of himself
and his wife too, and took it to a place to be fired. 
He also made me a big frog for the garden, but I keep it out
over the winter and it fell apart. 

I love your pieces, and think the lions head is wonderful. 
I really appreciate sculpturing, and think your work
is unique. 
I imagine there is all kinds of things you can make
if you have a kiln. 
Do you have any of these sculptures in your own home?

I have a nice one outside. I think it's the wind; it has two
hands extended out, it suppose to be for bird seed. I 
think it's quite unique. I know you could make it;
it's a fun piece...I'll take a pic of it later for you to see.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

That's common to make a clay model "sketch" before doing a large wood carving or stone carving, it really helps.
I use a full sized scaled image to mark out all the reference points and landmarks on the clay, and a smaller overall reference image.
Once the ref points and landmarks are marked on the clay the scale image is no longer used.

After buying a building I've moved a lot of the stuff there for public display, I but have a lot of them in the house still.
I do have a kiln in the building in the basement, not real big and this panel is too long to fit, but I've been able to put a lot in it. It will take up to about 22" long and this panel will wind up around 26" when dry.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

FYI There is no such thing as Roman ruins. It looks that way because the contractor said I'll be back to finish this up on Thursaday and there still waiting for him.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

joecaption said:


> FYI There is no such thing as Roman ruins. It looks that way because the contractor said I'll be back to finish this up on Thursaday and there still waiting for him.


LOL, yeah and it'll be a loooong wait for them!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

joecaption said:


> FYI There is no such thing as Roman ruins. It looks that way because the contractor said I'll be back to finish this up on Thursday and there still waiting for him.


.... :laughing: That's funny.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I haven't worked on this much this last week as I'm on vacation from work, and I also spent a couple or three days repointing brickwork, but it's making progress. The puttis' hands were not easy, I worked on those and his face yesterday, and today mostly two of the lion's paws that were only roughed out.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I finally got back to this after letting it sit a while because I got so busy with other things, it's now kind of leather hard so I needed to get the finishing done quickly.
I decided to work on it some more today before bed and about 3-4 hours later I came to the last square inch in the leaves and it looks like I'm finished with this now other than some final final brushing out crumbs and touchup on details in corners as it starts drying.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks gorgeous.


----------

